# 

## pkm

Planuje podlewać ogród wodą ze studni, lub z przepływającej rzeki. Jaką pompe proponujecie, jakich firm pompy się sprawdziły? Chciałbym uniknąć pomp hydroforowych, zastanawiałem się nad pompami zaciągającą wode wężem(z zaworem zwrotnym).
Licze na Waszą pomoc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tom soyer

ja tez szukam pompy do studni (woda na 6m) do podlewania ogrodu. 
przy wyborze pompy musisz sprawdzic na ile twoja woda jest brudna, czy masz studnie kopana czy wiercona, na jakiej glebokosci jest woda i jakie cisnienie chcesz uzyskac na koncu weza.

ja wlasnie sklaniam sie do zestawu hydroforowego (ceny od 250PLN) bo chcialbym moc pobierac wode jednoczesnie w kilku miejscach.

----------


## pkm

Chciałbym zailać 2 punkty jednocześnie, poziom wody mam max.~5m.
Z tego co się zoriętowałem to pompy hydroforowe nie maja zbyt duzej wydajności, i niestety są chyba głośne, pompa zasysajaca chyba jest bardziej praktyczna i bardziej wydajna, szczególnie gdy woda nie jest zbyt głęboko.
Chciałbym żeby ta pompa troche mi posłużyła, dlatego szukam sprawdzonych typów.
Dzieki za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## tom soyer

hmm
jesli cisnienie chcialbys miec stale niezalezne od ilosci punktow czerpania (wydaje mi sie ze przy nawadnianiu to wazna rzecz) to najlepiej zestaw z malym zbiornikiem. Na pewno w okreslonej klasie produktow nie ma roznicy w glosnosci zestawow i samych pomp. Najcichsze sa pompy zatapialne i glebinowe (  :wink:  ) ale te pierwsze maja mala wydajnosc i niskie cisnienia a te drugie sa o wiele drozsze. Ja plnuje umieszczenie zestawu w studni oblozonej welna mineralna i mam nadzieje ze to wystarczajaco wyciszy dzialanie pompy.

----------


## pkm

Coś mało ludzi pompuje wode na ogródek...a temat zaczyna być gorący  :Wink2:  
Może jednak ktoś podzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami, czym i jak nawadnia swój ogród?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Emil

mam jakas wloask pompe za okolo 250 pln okolo , nazwa sp-costam. Chodzi na budowie od ponad roku bez problemow , anie cackam sie z nia bynajmniej. polecam
emil

----------


## rml2

Mam  taki wynalazek , zresztš z innych ruskiej produkcji to także 17-letnia ładę . Łada jest nie do zajeżdzęnia - fakt żre paliwo jak jakis potwór ale nigdy , nawet przy największych mrozach a na wschodzia czasami mamy koło 30 minus mnie nie zawiodła - oczywicie efektownie to ona nigdy nie wygladała ale jako drugi samochód do wiochy przez pola po zakupy jest Ok. Podobnš opinie mam o paskudnie wyglšdajacej ruskiej pompie zatapialnej - 4 lata temu kupiłem od  sowietów na bazarze za 80 zł ( ostatnio widziałem takie same też na bazarze po 110 zł ) . Wyglšd jak ruski odrzutowiec MIG-21 - cała srebrna . Chodziła do tej pory przez 3 lata i teraz znowu zaczęła bez żadnych problemów - na zime wieszam jš po wylaniu wody ze szlaucha w stodole i mrozy jej nic nie robiš złego- w cišgu 2-ch godzin potrafi wypompować do czysta całš wodę ze studni i musze czekać do następnego dnia jak nowa woda nacieknie . Kilkakrotnie potrafiła wypompowywać z samego dna studni mieszanine piaskowo-wodnš ( nie odwrotnie bo tam juz chyba było więcej piasku niz wody ) i dalej chodzi - inne wady oprócz wyglšdu : głona ( innych wad brak - no oczywicie nie ma gwarancji producenta i chyba jak padnie to trzeba kupić nowš na jej miejsce bo pewnie naprawa wyniesie więcej niz jej zakup ). Z moich obserwacji : jak cišgnie wodę z głebokoci około 5 metrów i przez wšż 3/4 cala o długoci 50 metrów to wiadro 10 litrowe napełnia gdzie w 30-40 sekund. Jeżeli masz studnie o małej wydajnoci i brudnej wodzie to taka pompa jest jak najbardziej przeze mnie polecana - żeby wygłuszyć jej działanie to powiesiłem jš w zamykanej studni z daszkiem na łańcuchu ocynkowanym , który wisi na takich rozciaganych gumach jak do mocowania bagażu na rowerze i łańcuch nie styka się z elementami studni i nie  ma przeniesienia odgłosów od wibracji pompy na elementy studni i na kręgi . Cinienie jest w sam raz do zraszaczy kręciołkowych i woda sika w promieniu 5-6 metrów ( takich które tworzš parasol wodny ) - z innymi zraszaczami nie próbowałem. Terenu zielonego mam około 700 m2 i na polewanie trawnika , ukochanych roslinek żony , mycie samochodu i napojenie psa i 2-ch kotów jest w sam raz - jedyne to co w moim wypadku troche mnie denerwuje to zbyt mała wydajnoc studni ale nie chcę jej juz pogłębiać i po prostu porzšdne podlewanie całego terenu trwa przez 2 popołudnia  a nie jedno.

----------


## echo

Mam 2 doły chłonne z odpływu z runien i drenażu opaskowego (te doły to raczej zbiorniki na deszczówkę, gdyż teren jest gliniasty  :Confused:  ).
Właśnie kupiłem w Castoramie na próbę pompę zatapialną do wody brudnej Teya (wiem, wiem pewnie się zaraz zepsuje, ale jak pomysł się sprawdzi to wtedy kupię lepszej firmy...) za 70 zł. Wysokośc podnoszenia 5m (moje doły mają 3 i 3,5 m). Wyjscie calowe. Planują kupiś 50m węża ogrodowego 1/2" i podłączyć do tej pompy - zobaczymy czy zda to egzamin. Na dużej wydajności mi nie zależy.
Wadą pompy jest brak możliwości pracy ciągłej. Pisze, że należy robić przerwy co 1/2 godz.
Co sądzicie???

----------


## grzegorz2

Ja bym pomyślał o wyłączniku zegarowym (circa 14 zł) - tak, żeby samo się wyłączyło i włączyło. Tego czasu pracy non-stop raczej przestrzegaj - kiedyś kupiłem najtańszą podkaszarkę i po 15 minutach silnik się stopił (stojan plastikowy) - w instrukcji stało, że wyłączyć po 10 minutach...
Grzegorz

----------


## Paty

Zamierzam kupic hydrofor  do automatycznego podlewania , zabić szpica i ciągnąć wodę.
 Może macie jakieś doswiadczenia dotyczące konkretnych firm. Jakiej mocy  pompę wybrać , silnik 220 czy 380V.
Czy przed zabiciem szpica poradzić sie różdżkarza gdzie jest woda?

mam do podlania jakieś 8 arów

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Najpierw to jak głęboko woda, jaka pompa, o jakiej wydajności itd..
A hydrofor- toż to tylko baniak. Im większy, tym lepszy- mniejsza częstotliwość załączania = dłuższa żywotność pompy.

----------


## Paty

no własnie ja pytam jakiej wydajności ta pompa ma być zeby była dobra , a jak sprawdzę na jakiej głębokosci woda , chyba na chybił trafił, pompa mabyć w garzu razem z zabitym szpicem

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A taka, żeby przy określonej głebokości lustra wody spełniała wymagania systemu nawodnieniowego.

----------


## Paty

ales mi odpowiedził zagadką............  :Wink2:  

konkrety Panie, konkrety

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

No więc jak głęboko woda?  Jaka wydajność ujęcia? Jaki system nawodnieniowy? Jakie zraszacze o jakiej wydajności? jaka powierzchnia do nawadniania?

----------


## Paty

do nawodnienia 8 arów, 
wydawałosie że pompa ma mieć dużą wydajność po to żeby zraszacze chodziły pełną mocą  , że najpierw dobieram popmpę a do niej zraszcacze nie odwrotnie , jak głeboko woda nie mam pojęcia , będa bic szpica to się okarze, 
ogrodnik powiedził że bez docelowej pompy nie da sie przetestowac nawadniania- nap[ierw chce na powierzcni poukładać rurki dołączyćzraszacze , sprawdzić zakres podlewania i potem wkopać, bez popmy i szpica sie nie da

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

No to jak się dowiesz, gdzie woda, to dopiero możesz myśleć o pompie.

----------


## Paty

ale ja tą wodę musze mieć w garazu...................

to co mam wołać jasnowidza ??????????????

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Co ma do rzeczy garaż?

----------


## Paty

bo w garazu będzie pompa i zabity szpic i cały system nawadniania i automatyka też będzie w garazu

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Ale co to ma do wydajności i rodzaju pompy?
Paty, trochę to tak od d.. strony. 
Po pierwsze- jeśli woda na 3-4 m to byle co wystarczy. 
Jak >8m to musisz wpuścić głębinówkę. 
A niby jak będą Ci to robić w garażu???? Dach zdejmą?

----------


## Paty

ale Miryk chyba nie wiesz o co mi chodzi

jak zdejmowac dach?

zabijaja szpica, rura do rury, gwintuja przykręcają jedna do drugiej, coraz głębiej , głębiej az pojawi się woda potem zakładają pompę żeby pompował a wodę  do tej pompy podpinaja cały system zraszający

napierw musze kupić pompe o takiej wydajoności i mocy żebym nie musiła dzielić na duzo sekcji tylko np. 4 i ta pompa będzie mi z duzym ciśnieniem tłoczyła wodę do systemu a nie ciekła jak slina z gęby za przeproszeniem  :Wink2:  

więc najpiewr pompa potem zraszanie
próbowali robić próby pod system bezpośrednio z sieci już za reduktorem to ledwo zraszacze lały chociaz jest chyba 3  ( no własnie bary czy atmosfery ???)

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ale Miryk chyba nie wiesz o co mi chodzi
> 
> jak zdejmowac dach?
> 
> zabijaja szpica, rura do rury, gwintuja przykręcają jedna do drugiej, coraz głębiej , głębiej az pojawi się woda potem zakładają pompę żeby pompował a wodę  do tej pompy podpinaja cały system zraszający
> 
> napierw musze kupić pompe o takiej wydajoności i mocy żebym nie musiła dzielić na duzo sekcji tylko np. 4 i ta pompa będzie mi z duzym ciśnieniem tłoczyła wodę do systemu a nie ciekła jak slina z gęby za przeproszeniem  
> 
> więc najpiewr pompa potem zraszanie
> próbowali robić próby pod system bezpośrednio z sieci już za reduktorem to ledwo zraszacze lały chociaz jest chyba 3  ( no własnie bary czy atmosfery ???)


Ale Mirek dobrze radzi, a Ty chyba jednak nie wiesz o czym piszesz.
Co Ci z dobrej pompy, jak źródło nie będzie na tyle wydajne, żeby dostarczyć odpowiednio dużo wody do pompy? 
Ja mam u siebie taki problem, więc już wiem, jak to jest. 
Nie ma co się pakować w drogą, wydajną pompę, jak nie masz sprawdzonego źródła wody.

Odnośnie podłączenia systemu nawadniania ogrodu do sieci miejskiej, to tez przerabiałem ten temat w pierwszym domu   :smile:  
Trzeba się podłączyć przed reduktorem ciśnienia, a nie za. U mnie różnica była kolosalna! Za reduktorem mam ciśnienie 3 Bary, a przed prawie 6. Po przerobieniu instalacji system nawadniania działa znakomicie   :big grin: .

----------


## krzysztofh

W garażu nie da się zrobić studni z filtrem ssącym, wkręcanym na rurze do ziemi, gdyż wysokość trójnoga do wykonania tej czynności znacznie przekracza wysokość garażu to po pierwsze.
Przy dużej głębokości pokładu wody lepiej zastosować popmę głębinową gdyż każda popma może więcej jeżeli chodzi o tłoczenie niż ssanie. Pompę głębinową umieszcza się w wydrążonym otworze (studni) tak nisko aby podczas pompowania pompa nie znalazła się w sytuacji suchobiegu to po drugie.
Do nawadniania wymagane jest ciśnienie ok 3atm , czasem do 4, ale nie więcej. Pompy głębinowe dają najczęściej ok 5-6 atm więc trzeba zastosować reduktor ciśnienia (ok 180zł) to po trzecie.
Należy ustalić wydajność pompy na podstawie zapotrzebowania na wodę dla ogrodu. Ale wiadomo, że systemów nawadniania nie projektuje się aby lało się wszędzie w tym samym czasie. Po to stosuje się sekcje, które automatyka załącza sekwencyjnie to po czwarte.
W wymaganym ciśnieniu wody na powierzchni trzeba uwzględnić poziom lustra wody w gotowej studni (nie głębokość zanurzenia pompy) i pamiętając o tym należy odjąć spadek ciśnienia na pokonanie tej wysokośći (10 = 1 atm) to po piąte.
Do nawadniania nie jest potrzebny baniak (przy pompie głębinowej), gdyż cykle nawadniania są długie i wodę podaje się bezpośrenio do instalacji nawadniania. Baniak tu nic nie da, nie zmniejszy ilości włączania się pompy. Jest zatem zbyteczny i tylko zajmuje miejsce to po szóste.
No i po siódme - czytaj uważnie kolegów porady a nie upieraj się przy swoim bo to co chcesz osiągnąć jest teraz niewykonalne, szczególnie że nie wiesz, czy woda jest pod garażem i na jakiej głębokości. A skoro Ty nie wiesz to niby forumowicze mają to wiedzieć?   :Wink2:  
Studnia w domu to jest dobre rozwiązanie ale nie teraz. To się robi  na etapie łąw fundamentowych, jak już wiadomo gdzie wiercić. Tak mam właśnie zrobione. Pompa głębinowa blisko ściany w kotłowni i wtym miejscu stoi szafka ze zlewem, więc w ogóle tej studni nie widać. Sama studnia wystaje z powierzchni podłogi na ok 20cm.

----------


## zygmor

Paty,
Popieram to co piszą poprzednicy. 
Powinnaś niedaleko budynku zrobić studnię kręgową tak na 2-4m i w niej wywiercić studnię, dojść do wydajnej żyły wodnej. W tej studni możesz umieścić pompę, klapę ocieplić, obsypać ziemią posiać trawkę i hałasu w domu brak. 
Resztę systemu nawet zbiornik możesz umieścić w garażu.

----------


## Paty

wszyscy moi sasiedzi na około mają szpice pozabijane w garazu i podłączone do nich pompy , woda jest i to sporo i mieli to robione juz w istniejacych budynkach więc idąc tym tropem woda chyba jest

podłączyć sie przed reduktorem teztak mysleliśmy ale trzeba by przekopać pól ogrodu i ściagać kostkę tak ten wariant raczej odpada

a tak wogóle to chciałm sie poradzić odnośnie FIRMY z jakiej najlepiej kupic pompę

----------


## zygmor

Paty.
Znalazłem coś takiego, bo niedługo czeka mnie wymiana hydroforu i też mam podlewanie automatyczne ogrodu. Dotychczas przez ponad 20 lat dobrze służył nam czeski hydrofor Darling, obecnie wybrałem ten hydroforek. i jego Ci polecam.
Oczywiście można go zamówić z innym zbiornikiem. Ja proponuję pompę z silnikiem jednofazowym. Bo mój sąsiad ma nie najlepsze doświadczenia z hydroforem trójfazowym, choć przy zabezpieczeniu przed suchobiegiem nie powinien przy braku fazy się włączyć.

----------


## Paty

to myśmy palnowali zakup pompy za ok, 1tys.  zł to np. ALKO , ale doszlismy do wniosku że jak bedzie już wszystko kupione a nie będzie wody  to i tak dupa blada więc zdecydujemy się chyba na zasilenie automatyki do podlewania z sieci tylko podłączymy ja przed reduktorem na oddzielnym wodomierzu, mają budowac drugie ujęcie wody więc chyba im nie zabraknie.........

----------


## krzysztofh

Oj to będzie Cię to podlewanie koztowało, nawet jak odejmie się koszty ścieków.

----------


## Paty

znowu nie tak duzo , koszt miesięczny codziennego podlewania ok. 2 godzin to jakies 45-50 zł ,dokładnie obliczałam przez cały czerwiec

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Oj to będzie Cię to podlewanie koztowało, nawet jak odejmie się koszty ścieków.


Kszysztof, przecież pompa też pobiera energię elektryczną. Wydajna pompa pobiera ponad 2 kW. Sama pompa i osprzęt też kosztuje niemało.
Czy taki wydatek w ogóle się zwraca?

----------


## Paty

ZBYCH

i własnie to przekalkulowalismy , pompa ok. 1,5 tys. szpic i osprzet 300 - 400 zl, robocizna  pewnie ze 3 - 4 stówy, lekko ponad dwójka
i pytanie  a jak "skończy się woda", jak się pompa zepsuje za nim się zamortyzuje, prąd też trzeba płacić..............
chyba zostaniemy przy wodzie z sieci u mnie metr bez ściekówt o koszt 1zł 30gr

----------


## gorny7

witam
mieszkam blisko rzeki 40-60m przez wał i chciałbym podlewać z tam tąd wodą trawnik .
pompy zanurzeniowe mnie nie interesuja po trzeba ciągnąć też przewód prądowy
i woda też nie jest taka głęboka .
raczej interesuje mnie pompa w ogrodzie i przeciągnięcie samego węża e tzw smokiem do rzeki  .
jaką pompę zastosować wąż  np 1/2cala 50-60m czyli troche musi ciągnąć 
 i dalej pompować na samo podlewanie .rzeka wiadomo troche niżej niż ogród (na szczęście).Trawnika nie ma tak dużą  i moc bardziej potrzebna do zassania tej wody  niz wielka jej wydajność
co proponujecie
pozdrawiam

----------


## tomekwil

Witam
Również czekam na podpowiedzi.

----------


## beton44

> witam
> mieszkam blisko rzeki 40-60m przez wał i chciałbym podlewać z tam tąd wodą trawnik .
> pompy zanurzeniowe mnie nie interesuja po trzeba ciągnąć też przewód prądowy
> i woda też nie jest taka głęboka .
> raczej interesuje mnie pompa w ogrodzie i przeciągnięcie samego węża e tzw smokiem do rzeki  .
> jaką pompę zastosować wąż  np 1/2cala 50-60m czyli troche musi ciągnąć 
>  i dalej pompować na samo podlewanie .rzeka wiadomo troche niżej niż ogród (na szczęście).Trawnika nie ma tak dużą  i moc bardziej potrzebna do zassania tej wody  niz wielka jej wydajność
> co proponujecie
> pozdrawiam


Ad czerwone. co do wysokości zassania wody to znaczenie największe mają prawa fizyki  :ohmy:  
nie moc pompy...

----------


## rafałek

Zassanie na taką odległość będzie bardziej kłopotliwe więc może lepiej skłonić się do pompy w rzece. Rodzice uzywają takich kupionych u sąsiadów zza wschodniej granicy. Działają nieźle - jak są w wodzie tro leci woda, aj wpadną w muł to leci błotko... Ale odlagłość mniejsza niż opisywana za to różnica poziomów ok 8-10m między lustrem wody a najwyższym miejscem podlewania.

----------


## PL-PROJEKT

Najpierw uzyskaj zgodę właściciela rzeki i terenu przez który masz zamiar ciągnąć kabel i węża.

----------


## rafałek

> Najpierw uzyskaj zgodę właściciela rzeki i terenu przez który masz zamiar ciągnąć kabel i węża.


To jak już chcemy być tacy święci to trzeba by pomyśleć o operacie wodnoprawnym czy jakos tak...

----------


## PL-PROJEKT

Jeżeli właściciel rzeki i terenu tego wymaga, to chyba tak.
-------------------------------
Nie trzeba być świętym, wystarczy przestrzegać prawa własności.

----------


## Johnadias

Ciekawe, czy jeżeli rzeka jest własnością Państwa, czy można się "podłączyć" po cichu? A jeżeli nie, to jaka Nas czeka wówczas papierkowa przeprawa?

----------


## tres34

A widziels kiedys jaki sprzet maja strazacy? I dlaczego pompa jest zawsze blisko wody a za nia dopiero dlugi waz? Ano wlasnie, zeby chcialo zassac. Inaczej tylko sie nameczysz. Ale zrobisz jak zechcesz.

----------


## rafałek

> Ciekawe, czy jeżeli rzeka jest własnością Państwa, czy można się "podłączyć" po cichu? A jeżeli nie, to jaka Nas czeka wówczas papierkowa przeprawa?


Po cichu możesz...   :cool:  

A na legal to na 99% (na 100% nigdy nie piszę bo zawsze może być jakiś wyjątek) to trzeba zrobić operat wodnoprawny i chyba jakies opłaty...

----------


## gorny7

robie w klubie pilkarskim i rzeczywiście  wodę do podlewania ciągniemy z rzeki przy brzegu na wózku podjezdzamy pompa  potężna do tego 5m rury  średnicy oik 15cm zkończona smokiem od pmpy idzie wąż strażackie a na boisku dochodiz do trójnika i daje wodę z trzech węży naraz .

Z ta pompą do rzeki to jest problem bo trzeba miec i wąż i tyle kabla i to wszystko rowijać  z domu do rzeki  jest przez wał z ziemi po którym chodzą  nieraz ludzie no i pompe tez moga pożyczyć.
 koszty mniej wiecej  
pompa  ok 150zł , wąż 120zł , przewód ?  na 40-60m 
 i trochę do tego się zaczynam skłaniać 

wersja z pompą w domu oglądałem dzisiaj w marketach kilka to koszt ok 300- 600zł i nie mam pewności czy to zda egzamin i czy sie nadaje do brudnej wody -bo nie mogłem znaleść w opisie 

jak kol beton jest dobry z fizyki to niech policzy jaką pompe trzeba wybrać
jaka moc ,jaki słup wody ,jaka wysokość zassania

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Wedle praw fizyki to 7, góra 8 m. Znaczy wysokość zasysania. Biorąc pod uwagę odległość zapomnij o pompie w ogródku. Cuda to w Erze..

----------


## Betrix

Witam serdecznie forumowiczów.
Jestem tu nowa ale już dłuższy czas czytam różne wątki.
Odezwałam się, gdyż mam problem.
Mam pole za domem 0.64a posadziłam tam truskawek 20a i zamierzam więcej, ale... z tyłu biegnie rzeka i myślałam że pozwolenie na korzystanie z niej to nic trudnego. Operat wodonoprawny nieco mnie wyhamował.
Sama chyba nie dam rady go zrobić, bo bełkotu nie przyjmą  :big grin:  
Ja nie chcę super nawadniania. Na razie chciałabym włożyć tam pompę, podłączyć węże strażackie i heja na pole, tylko że nie wiem jaka ta pompa powinna być (spalinowa) bo okazuje się, że jak będzie za silna to wypłuczę truskawki i moje marchewki z ogródka. 
Czyli wiem, że nic nie wiem.
Chciałabym podłączyć zraszacze ale pewnie wylecą w kosmos przy dużym ciśnieniu. 
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma taką instalację i mógłby mi coś podpowiedzieć.
Przyznam, że jestem zupełnie skołowana.
Miało być prosto a okazuje się inaczej.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc i wskazówki.
Pozdrawiam wiosennie
Betrix

----------


## pierwek

Mam koło domu studnię kopaną o głębokości 3m (wody w niej jest zwykle około 1,5m-2m). Czerpałem z niej wodę ruską metalową pompą tłoczącą (zatapialną ).  Niestety te pompy nie mają zabezpieczenia przed brakiem wody i popa wypompowała całą wodę ze studni po czym się spaliła. 

Podłączyłem inną pompę którą używałem dawniej do innych celów i tu zonk. Pompa ledwo tłoczy wodę. Jest to jakaś pompa z marketu za 150zł do brudnej wody. Wirnikowa, zatapialna. Niestety kompletnie nie nadaje się do podlewania. Można nią ewentualnie napompować wody do jakiegoś zbiornika stojącego przy studni.

Do poprzedniej pompy podłączałem zraszacz do trawy i pięknie woda leciała. A z tej jak zatkam wylot palcem to nic nie leci. Myślę, że to wina konstrukcji. Ruska pompa działała na zasadzie elektromagnesu a ta jest wirnikowa.

Może moglibyście mi doradzić ze swojego doświadczenia jaką pompę powinienem zakupić do moich potrzeb? Te ruskie były kiedyś na placu po 50zł (na Alledrogo są teraz po około 80zł) ale to już druga taka pompa która mi się spaliła z tej samej przyczyny (wypompowanie wody) wolałbym zakupić coś innego, z zabezpieczeniem.

----------


## madwo

pompy maja parametry :
wysokosc tloczenia i ilosc wody do przepompowania na godzine. 
wysokosc tloczenia znasz, a ile wody chcsz przepompowac musisz okreslic.
Potem musisz sprawdzic w katalogach wykresy dla pomp bo  przy hmax v=0
Brzmi to moze skomplikowanie, ale tak sie dobiera pompy.

Kazdy producent ma swoje katalogi.
Poza tym musisz wiedziec czy chcesz zatapialna czy pracująca na sucho, i czy na 220 czy na 360V.
Na stronie grundfossa masz infolinie, mozesz zadzwonic do dzialu technicznego i ci dobiorą, ale to bedzie tylko dla ich produktów.

Jak chcsz dowiedziec sie wiecej o pompach jest duzo postów na forum oczkowodne.net

----------


## pierwek

Jak czytam Grundfos to mnie zaczyna portfel swędzieć... Chcę kupić tanią pompę zatapialną, która nie spali mi się jak woda się skończy w studni oraz która da radę zasilić w wodę zraszacz podłączony 30m wężem ogrodowym ( taki zwykły prawdopodobnie 3/4 cala). Nie wierzę, że ja jako pierwszy mam takie wymagania. Nie będę kupował pompy za kilkaset pln bo wtedy prawdopodobnie lepiej będzie mi podlewać wodą z wodociągów  z ujęcia ogrodowego...

W ostateczności pojadę na plac i zakupię kolejną ruską pompę za 50zł i będę pilnował kiedy ją wyłączyć. Ta którą spaliłem ostatnio działała z 6 lat i dalej by działała gdyby w trakcie podlewania żona nie zawracała mi "gitary".   :Evil:

----------


## adam998

Witam
Zakładałem ostatnio system nawadniania ogrodu ze zraszaczami i liniami kroplującymi.... zakupiłem pompę co prawda droga bo za 400zł ale potrzebowałem dużej wydajności i wysokiego ciśnienia (5,5 atm, 150l/min).
Teraz potrzebuje zabezpieczenia przed suchobiegiem... wymyśliłem cos takiego hydrostat taki jak od pralki podłączony do niego cienki wężyk zakończony strzykawka w celu takim ze jak zanurze końcówkę wężyka ze strzykawka w studni to w wężyku wytworzy sie ciśnienie i hydrostat będzie załączony, gdy woda opadnie w wężyku spadnie ciśnienie co za tym idzie hydrostat wpięty w obwód odłączy zasilanie pompy..... osobiście jeszcze tego nie przetestowałem ale na wiosnę na pewno to zrobię... :Smile: 
co o tym myślicie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## madwo

nie lepiej zastopsowac jakis plywak? woda spada, plywak spada, wylacza obwod.

----------


## michu2606xyz

Litości! Grundfos? Pompa za 400 PLN? A po kiego... Kupiłem tydzień temu pompę na promocji w sklepie C...rama. Pompa marki Flora, Polska, wysokośc tłoczenia do 9 metrów, więc wystarczy nawet, jak masz spad na działce. Tłoczy koło 100 litrów na minutę w przepływie maksymalnym, więc na wys. 4 metrów będzie połowa tego - mnie do podlewania jest aż nadto. Ma pływak i wyłącznik ciśnieniowy, bo jak zatkałem wylot palcem to się wyłączyła. Taka wystarczy spokojnie. Tylko jedna uwaga: nie da się podłączyć skutecznie pompy bez dobrego węża, a to kosztuje...Próbowałem najpierw z prostym zielonym szajsem do podlewania. W temperaturze otoczenia około 15 stopni momentalnie stwardniał i pojawiły się zagięcia, które skutecznie odcinały dopływ wody. Polecam na Allegro wąż nie zaginający się, zbrojony, kilkuwarstwowy. Tylko wtedy ma to sens. 3/4 cala, 25 metrów kosztuje koło 150 pln - to i tak tanio, w sklepach Karcher kosztuje spokojnie dwa razy tyle. Uprzedzając ewnetualne wątpliwości, nie chodzi o to, że nie podlejesz, tylko na wyjściu ze studni albo przy pompie zrobi się fałda i po robocie.

----------


## madwo

sa tacy co lubia tanie i tacy co lubia dobre...

ja bym klientowi pompy z castoramy nie montowała
 W chwili zacnmienia umysłu kupialm kosiarke Partner w supermarkecie, okazalo sie w serwisie ze takiej serii nie ma w katalogu nawet, jest tworem skierowanym do supermarketów i taka jest jej jakosć. Na szczescie kupilam na uzytek wlasny, nie musze oczami swiecic tylko sama sobie pluc w brode.
Szczególnie, ze cena niewiele się różniła od "salonowej"

----------


## michu2606xyz

Tyle, że firma Flora jest dość obficie reprezentowana na rynku . Produkują różne gadżety,  mają serwisy, a pompa działa w trybie ciągłym. I działa nadspodziewanie dobrze. Może nazwa gwarantuje jakość, ale nie widzę powodu, żeby za nią aż tyle płacić. I nie jestem miłośnikiem tanizny, tylko tego, co działa bez zarzutu.

----------


## madwo

Podobno polskie pompy sa dobre. Opinia z oczkowodne.net
Ja mialam sekator FLOra. Nie wiem czy to ta sama firma, po kilku razach zrobily sie z niego 2. Wysoki wspolczynnik rozmnazania, mala przydatnosc.

----------


## Wirecki

Użytkuje ktoś przez dłuższy czas pompy kupowane na alllegro? Jak z jakością?
Jaką moc musi mieć pompa, żeby sprawnie obsłużyć zraszacze ogrodowe - powiedzmy do podlania 400 m2?[/u]

----------


## yurec

Na allegro czy nie, jak kupisz u pewnego sprzedawcy sprzęt nowy, to co za różnica?
Nikt nie wie co na tych 400m będziesz nawadniał tzn. ile i jakich zraszaczy potrzebujesz, pompę lepiej mieć z rezerwą, weż MH 1300 -  niedroga i kupisz wszędzie, ale pewnie na 400 m wystarczy mniejsza.

----------


## Wirecki

Na razie pożyczyłem od znajomego pompę 800W o wydajności 8500 l/h. wydaje sie całkiem wystarczająco, być może wystarczyłaby nawet słabsza.

Co będę nawadniał? Jeszcze nie wiem.... Za to wiem, że doradzałeś w sprawie m.in trawników. To dla mnie temat na przyszły rok, ale może możesz polecić kogoś do zaprojektowania i później wykonania otoczenia domu - kompleksowo - roślinność, ścieżki, kostka?
Pozdr.

----------


## t_green

w temacie pomp do zasilania systemu nawadniania moge polecic katalogi firmowe dostepne do sciagniecia bezporednio ze stron producentow, oprocz standardowych parametrow typu p[bar] Q[l/min/ m3/h], P[W] wazne sa zabezpieczenia tych urzadzen - suchobieg, przeciazenia, utraty faz, łagodny rozruch, zdolność samozasysania ja w tym roku zakupiłem pompę marki DAB do zasilania systemu z takim ukladem sterujaco-zabezpieczajacym i jestem bardzo zadowolony, parametry pompy: 3m3/h, 5 atm euroinox 40/80 - ale nie jest to pompa do kupienia za 50 czy 80 zł

polecałbym rowniez wykorzystywanie wody deszczowej do zasilania systemu nawadniania

----------


## Larix1

Szukam wydajnej ciśnieniowo niedrogiej pompy do podlewania wodą ze studni (duże ciśnienie) ale taka która w wypadku wypomowania wyłaczy się.

----------


## nahiba

Witam!
Mam takie pytanie dotyczące parametrów pomp do wody.A mianowicie jak się ma odległość pompy od źródła wody do wysokości zasysania.Chciała bym umieścić pompę w odległości ok 10m od studni.
Dziękuję!

----------


## G.N.

Przeciętnie producenci pomp podają że przy rurze  1 cal  10 metrów w poziomie to jak 1 m wysokości zasysania  przy 5/4 cala  15 m. To w teorii. W praktyce dużo zależy od  materiału z jakiego jest rura, średnicy, ilości "zakrętów" itd. Na przykład  u mnie (do zasilania domu nie tylko podlewania) od pompy do studni mam jakieś 150-160 metrów rurą polietylenową 40 mm połowa z górki połowa pod górkę, w sumie wychodzi na poziom zero. Teoretycznie powinien być problem a w praktyce jest ok. Im większej średnicy i gładszą dasz rurę tym mniejsze znaczenie będzie miała odległość od studni.   10 metrów to niewiele, jaka jest głębokość zasysania? Na styk do możliwości pompy czy z zapasem? (przeciętnie max wysokość zasysania to 7-8 m)

----------


## Rain-men

Przy pompie z wydajnością około 3,5 m/h straty na 10 metrach będziesz miała około 0,2 m/h.  Ważne jest kilka czynnikow m.in z jakiej głębokości zasysana będzie woda-tu straty sa dużo większe niż przy długości w poziomie,  oraz średnicy rury -ale to już ci pisał kolega wyżej

----------


## fantomek24

Witam
posiadam pompe http://www.dostudni.pl/jy-1000,id111.html, studnia abistynka woda na powierzchni 18 m, oddalono od pompy ok 3m do tego zbiornik 50l, pompa nie daje chyba rady, nie pompuje wody, czasami zadziała i złapie i jest OK ale po dniu bezczynnosci znow praca na sucho
Prosze o porade i dobór odpowiedniej

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam
> posiadam pompe http://www.dostudni.pl/jy-1000,id111.html, studnia abistynka woda na powierzchni 18 m, oddalono od pompy ok 3m do tego zbiornik 50l, pompa nie daje chyba rady, nie pompuje wody, czasami zadziała i złapie i jest OK ale po dniu bezczynnosci znow praca na sucho
> Prosze o porade i dobór odpowiedniej


Chyba jednak nie masz wody na 18m, tylko ciut plycej. Przy 18m zadna pompa swiata by nie dala rady  :wink:  Fizyka.
Skoro pompa nie daje rady po bezczynnosci, to pewnie opada woda w rurze. Prawdopodobnie masz kiepski zawor zwrotny przy pompie. Albo nie masz wogole. Wymien na solidny, zamontuj.
Gdyby pompa nie dawala rady (bo np woda dosyc gleboko w okolicach krytycznego 8m), to nie dawalaby rady zawsze, a nie tylko po bezczynnosci.

marcin

----------


## fantomek24

dzięki a to ejst ten zawór u góry pompy co się zalewa go wodą czy ten z boku co wychodzi z lewej strony

----------


## niedowiarek

Najczęściej zawór zwrotny jest na końcu rury ssawnej w studni - tzw."kosz".

----------


## fantomek24

niedowiarek>

u mnie studniarz zakopał rurkę giętką 2" i potem jest to wyprowadzone do pompy z butlą Yj 1000 omnigena i myślałem do tej pory że ten zawór zwrotny jest u jej góry, gdzie dolewa sie wody

----------


## Jastrząb

> dzięki a to ejst ten zawór u góry pompy co się zalewa go wodą czy ten z boku co wychodzi z lewej strony


Zapodaj zdjecie pompy i okolic, to Ci ktos powie czy tam jest zawor zwrotny czy nie.
Zawor zwrotny na dole rury ssawnej bedzie generalnie dzialal lepiej niz taki kolo pompy. 
Ale jesli masz kolo pompy to zawsze go mozesz sprobowac wymienic na "lepszy". Zawsze taniej niz wymiana pompy, ktora nie koniecznie musi Twoj problem rozwiazac,

marcin

----------


## m.k.k

Mówimy o czymś takim:
http://www.ferro.pl/produkt-zawor-zw...-3627-ZZM.html
choć nie musi być identyczny. 
Powinien być między studnią a pompą. Często jest tak, jak napisał niedowiarek, na dole, w koszu ssawnym, ale może też być na powierzchni, czy tuż przy pompie.
Jeśli go nie ma, jeśli puszcza lub jeśli masz jakąś nieszczelność na ssawnej części instalacji, to w efekcie musisz często zalewać pompę. Jak często, zależy od tego, jak bardzo instalacja (pompa, zawór, nieszczelność) puszcza.
Im dalej od pompy, a bliżej wody, tym lepiej, bo jak zalewasz pompę, to tylko do zaworu, Więc zawór na dole rury ssawnej spowoduje, że masz pełny słup wody od zwierciadła w studni do pompy i żadnych problemów z zaciągnięciem. Jak masz tuż przy pompie, to może się okazać, że musisz kilkukrotnie zalewać, bo każde zalanie podciąga wodę w rurze jedynie o kilkanaście centymetrów.

----------


## fantomek24

tutaj macie fotki owinąłem to wcześniej folią bo myślałem że neiszczelność gdzieś ale nic to nie dało
prośba o ocenę i podpowiedź albo wskazanie jakiegos szpeca który ogarnię problem z okolic Warszawy/Pruszków
http://static.pokazywarka.pl/i/29210...508-103759.jpg
http://static.pokazywarka.pl/i/29210...508-103822.jpg

dzięki

----------


## Jastrząb

> tutaj macie fotki owinąłem to wcześniej folią bo myślałem że neiszczelność gdzieś ale nic to nie dało
> prośba o ocenę i podpowiedź albo wskazanie jakiegos szpeca który ogarnię problem z okolic Warszawy/Pruszków
> http://static.pokazywarka.pl/i/29210...508-103759.jpg
> http://static.pokazywarka.pl/i/29210...508-103822.jpg
> 
> dzięki


Ja tam zaworu zwrotnego nie widze.

marcin

P.S.
Nie obraz sie ale owiniecie tasma jest troche glupie. Na nieszczelnosc nie pomoze z pewnoscia.
Wez sobie napompuj balonik gumowy i sprobuj go "zamknac" tasma samoklejaca. Raczej sie nie uda.

----------


## fantomek24

może jeszcze inni się wypowiedzą i wezmę wóczas za .... hydraulika który nie dał w którym miejscu wskazując na fotkę winien on być?
myślicie że by rozwiązał problem?

a to nie jest ten na górze co się wodę zalewa? lub ten drugi na dole po lewej stronie?

----------


## niedowiarek

> może jeszcze inni się wypowiedzą i wezmę wóczas za .... hydraulika który nie dał w którym miejscu wskazując na fotkę winien on być?
> myślicie że by rozwiązał problem?
> 
> a to nie jest ten na górze co się wodę zalewa? lub ten drugi na dole po lewej stronie?


Na zdjęciach zaworu zwrotnego nie widać - zatem prawdopodobnie masz najkorzystniejsze rozwiązanie tj. zawór zwrotny jest w koszu ssawnym, w studni. Hydraulika od razu nie molestuj, bo jeszcze nie wiesz, czy jest za co. Potencjalne przyczyny ucieczki wody to:
1. Awaria kosza.
2. Nieszczelność na złączkach.
3. Uszkodzona uszczelka w filtrze siatkowym - widać go na fotce.

Typuję kosz.
Jest jeszcze ewentualność braku wody w studni w trakcie pompowania i zapowietrzania instalacji na ssaniu, ale to łatwo zaobserwować i mało prawdopodobne.

----------


## fantomek24

niedowiarek jak naprościej sprawdzić szczelność na złączkach 
jak znaleść i jak wygląda ten kosz wspominany
gdzie ten filtr siatkowy i jak to można sprawdzić

jestem laikiem detektywem wiec jasno proszę -)

----------


## niedowiarek

TUTAJ masz całą galerię koszy. Włazisz z asekuracją drugiej osoby do studni i odkręcasz pionowy odcinek rury. Na dolnym końcu rury powinien być ten kosz. Nalewasz pełniutko wody do rury i patrzysz, czy stoi jak drut. Jak ucieka to sprawdzasz którędy. Na 99% kapie z kosza. Jeżeli nie wiesz jak wygląda filtr, to z pewnością go nie dotykałeś i uszczelka nie będzie uszkodzona. Wygląda TAK. Zacznij od tego kosza.

----------


## Jastrząb

> TUTAJ masz całą galerię koszy. Włazisz z asekuracją drugiej osoby do studni i odkręcasz pionowy odcinek rury. Na dolnym końcu rury powinien być ten kosz. Nalewasz pełniutko wody do rury i patrzysz, czy stoi jak drut. Jak ucieka to sprawdzasz którędy. Na 99% kapie z kosza. Jeżeli nie wiesz jak wygląda filtr, to z pewnością go nie dotykałeś i uszczelka nie będzie uszkodzona. Wygląda TAK. Zacznij od tego kosza.


"studnia abistynka".
Ide o zaklad ze nie da sie wejsc do studni, nie da sie zadnej rury odkrecic bo calosc to niebieska rura z filtrem na koncu na amen zakopana.
Smoka, zaworu nie da sie zobaczyc, odkrecic itp. Jedyne co mozna zrobic to dolozyc zawor zwrotny kolo pompy.

marcin

----------


## niedowiarek

> "studnia abistynka".


W zasadzie powinna być możliwość demontażu - np. obudowa studni w formie kręgu betonowego z włazem. Jak nie ma to faktycznie kicha....

----------


## Jastrząb

> W zasadzie powinna być możliwość demontażu - np. obudowa studni w formie kręgu betonowego z włazem. Jak nie ma to faktycznie kicha....


A co tu demontowac. Z ziemi niczego sie nie da wyciagnac. Wierca, wkladaja zafiltrowana niebieska rure 1" lub 5/4" obsypuja filtr, zasypuja odwiert. 
Robienie obudowy studni to w takim przypadku sztuka dla sztuki.  Zeby sobie na niebieska rure móc popatrzec.


marcin

----------


## niedowiarek

Przy takiej konstrukcji to faktycznie bez sensu. Myślałem o zafiltrowanej rurze większej średnicy, do której można włożyć rurę ssawną z koszem.

----------


## fantomek24

dokładnie jest tak jak pisze Jastrząb nie ma żadnych kręgów i studni tylko sama rura niebieska
co w takim razie można zrobić ? bo rozumiem ze nie ma jednak tego zaworu zwrotnego
jaki mam kupić i gdzie dokładnie zamontować dzięki za wskazanie
czy to pomoże?

----------


## m.k.k

Zawór o takiej średnicy jak instalacja ssawna, zapewne 1 cal. Zwróć uwagę na jeden szczegół. Zawory zwrotne mogą mieć plastikowy lub mosiężny element zamykający, te z mosiężnym są trwalsze. Nie wiem, czy to prawda absolutna, ale u mnie się sprawdziła.
Zawór instalujesz na ssącej części instalacji, im dalej od pompy tym lepiej, choć patrząc po zdjęciach, to dużo miejsca nie masz. Z drugiej strony dobrze, aby filtr był przed zaworem (zmniejsza ryzyko, że jakieś ziarenko ci zablokuje zawór), lecz pewnie w koszu też masz filtr, więc nie jest to krytyczne.

----------


## fantomek24

m.k.k a możesz zaznaczyć na fotce gdzie go umiejscowić ? i czy sam dam rade i jak to wykonać aby go wstawić? czy hydraulika wołac?
tak to jest 1 cal

----------


## Jastrząb

> Przy takiej konstrukcji to faktycznie bez sensu. Myślałem o zafiltrowanej rurze większej średnicy, do której można włożyć rurę ssawną z koszem.


Wtedy sie na to mowi studnia glebinowa a nie "abisynka",wzlgednie sie spotkalem z okresleniem studnia waskorurowa. 

Jak warstwa wodonosna jest dobra to takie rozwiazanie generalnie dziala. Tyle ze wystepuja problemy z zasysaniem wody po dluzszym przestoju, pompa musi byc duzo mocniejsza niz zatapialna glebinowa. Moj sasiad ma jakiesgos 1.5KW potwora. Podlewania trawnika ma podzielone na chyba 10 sekcji po 2-3 male zraszacze. U mnie taki sam trawnik daje rade 4 sekcjami, bo pompa glebinowa ma bez probemu 3-4m3/h faktycznej wydajnosci. 
Co wiecej, studnie nie sa wieczne. Zamulaja sie, odklada sie w nich kamien, utlenione zelazo itp. W przypadku glebinowej mozna to jeszcze regenerowac (rozpuszczac zlogi chemicznie badz udarowo, chyba ultradzwiekami. Przy studni waskorurowej - trzeba wywiercic druga. 
Ale jest tansza. U mnie pare lat temu za glebinowa 110mm placilem ~100PLN/m. Sasaid za abisynke chyba 65PLN. Do tego ni musial robic obudowy zadnej. Roznica przy naszych bardzo glebokich studniach spora, bo siegajaca 2000PLN plus obudowa. Ale komfort uzytkowania duzo wiekszy. Sasiad sobie do dzisiaj pluje w brode ze "oszczedzil".

marcin

----------


## m.k.k

Fantomek, na Twoim zdjęciu pompa ma dwa króćce: tłoczny - skierowany do góry, tam masz kształtkę 5-drożną, manometr, wąż do zbiornika, wyłącznik ciśnieniowy i wyjście do instalacji, i króciec ssący, przed nim masz śrubunek i filtr. Najprościej będzie Ci wstawić zawór zwrotny między filtr a śrubunek. 
Wszystko, co tu masz ma gwinty wewnętrzne (filtr, śrubunek i dodawany zawór zwrotny). Między nimi są nyple - kształtki o dwóch gwintach zewnętrznych. Zatem musisz kupić zawór zwrotny i jeden nypel. Do uszczelnienia pakuły, jak zamiast nich dasz teflon, też będzie dobrze (choć spodziewaj się komentarzy - co za paprok to robił). No i potrzebujesz dwa klucze hydrauliczne o stosownych rozmiarach, aby to rozkręcić, a potem skręcić.
Pamiętaj, że zawór przedłuży Ci o te kilka centymetrów instalację, ze zdjęcia nie wynika ile masz miejsca między ścianą a kolankiem na niebieskiej rurze, czy możesz ją tam trochę odgiąć, czy odsunąć cały hydrofor, ewentualnie przesunąć pompę na hydroforze. W ostateczności możesz zamienić kolanko na niebieskie rury i mufę niebieska-gwint wewnętrzny (te dwa elementy na lewo od filtru) na kolanko z takimi wejściami - w ten sposób zyskasz z 10 cm. To już oceń na miejscu, jak Ci będzie łatwiej.

----------


## Jastrząb

> m.k.k a możesz zaznaczyć na fotce gdzie go umiejscowić ? i czy sam dam rade i jak to wykonać aby go wstawić? czy hydraulika wołac?
> tak to jest 1 cal


 To zalezy czy masz 2 lewe rece czy nie.
Pewnie najprosciej by bylo tak. Kupic zawor. Zmierzyc. Rozkrecic ostatnia plastikowa zlaczke od rury PE. Skrocic dlgosc rury PE o dlugosc zaworu, skrecic z zaworem.
Na gwinty musisz nawinac pakuły/silikon. Jesli tego nigdy nie robiles to polecam nie tasma silokonowa (łatwo to zepsuc) tylko nić silikonowa. Nawijasz ilosc nici podana na opakowaniu (zaleznie od srednicy rury) i skrecasz żabką. Nie jest to kosmiczna technika. 

Zwroc uwage na to jak wygladaja gwinty (czy sa wewnetrzne czy zewnetrzne). Teraz masz to oklejone na zdjeciach nic nie widac. Pewnie bedziesz musial wymienic zlaczke do Rury PE, bo jak kupisz zawor zwrotny to on bedzie mial 2 wewnetrzne gwinty.

Oczywiscie zawor zwrotny musi byc zamontowany w odpowodnia strone. Zazwyczaj jest strzalka na obudowaie pokazujaca kierunek przeplywu wody.

marcin

----------


## fantomek24

znajomy ma taką mocy 1,5 ponoć taką że podczas zasysania odrazu odpowietrza przez co nie ma problemu z ciągiem jest to możliwe>
czy ten zawór zamontowac na tej rurce niebieskiej zaznaczonej czerwonym punktem? ma ona długiści ok 15-20 cm do ściany

----------


## Jastrząb

> znajomy ma taką mocy 1,5 ponoć taką że podczas zasysania odrazu odpowietrza przez co nie ma problemu z ciągiem jest to możliwe>
> czy ten zawór zamontowac na tej rurce niebieskiej zaznaczonej czerwonym punktem? ma ona długiści ok 15-20 cm do ściany


Wydaje mi sie, ze zeby pompa zassała (czyli zaczela wode pompowac) musi miec slup wody w rurze pod soba. Jesli w rurze masz slup powietrza zamiast wody, to pompa nie moze zaskoczyc (czyli i sie nie odpowietrzy sama!). Taka pompa jest zaprojektowana do pompowania plynu a nie sprezania powietrza, dlatego trzeba ja zalac zeby zaczela dzialac. Nawet jesli na pompie jest jakis odpowietrznik, to on usunie troche powietrza ktore sie dostalo przez jakies nieszczlnosci. Ale jak taki system zostawisz na tyle dlugo, zeby caly slup wody w rurze opadl, to pompa i tak nie da rady zassac i trzeba ja bedzie zalac. Normalnie odrobina powietrza w rurze zostanie przez wode przepchana dalej do hydroforu i kranu, skad wyleci.


marcin

----------


## m.k.k

> czy ten zawór zamontowac na tej rurce niebieskiej zaznaczonej czerwonym punktem? ma ona długiści ok 15-20 cm do ściany


Nie, to jest część tłoczna instalacji. Umieszczenie zaworu w tym miejscu jest o tyle złym pomysłem, że jak zalejesz pompę, to zanim zakręcisz wlot, przez który zalewałeś, woda będzie ściekać do studni. Jak dasz zawór przed pompą (po stronie ssawnej, może być na analogicznym odcinku, ale tej niższej rury), to woda wlana do pompy pozostanie w niej (nie ucieknie w dół do studni). 
Jeśli masz na dole (w koszu) zawór, który lekko puszcza i generalnie nie masz kłopotów z zalewanie pompy, to możesz dać tam, gdzie wskazałeś.

----------


## fantomek24

to inaczej możecie zaznaczyć które miejsce będzie najbardziej odpowiednie do zamontowania zaworu i czy z tą pompą przyniesie to sukces?
oczywiście zaleję pompe z tym nie ma najmiejszego problemu przez ten zawór na górze

----------


## fantomek24

z góry dzieki za pomoc i czekam na odp. ilustrując gdzie go umieścić

----------


## fantomek24

coś mi sięwydaje że to jednak nie wina zaworu zwrotnego zrobiłem dodatkowe zdjęcie instalacji i chyba wygląda mi to na zawór właśnie 
http://static.pokazywarka.pl/i/29272...510-205323.jpg
co sądzicie?
i w czym problem wobec tego?

----------


## m.k.k

Masz rację, że to wygląda na zawór zwrotny. Zatem problemem może być nie brak a niesprawność zaworu zwrotnego.

----------


## fantomek24

żeby go wymienić trzeba coś zakręcać przygotować czy poprostu odkręcam i wymieniam?

----------


## Jastrząb

> żeby go wymienić trzeba coś zakręcać przygotować czy poprostu odkręcam i wymieniam?


Z jednej strony tego zaworu jest woda pod cisnieniem, z grubsza takim jak w hydroforze.
Odkrecisz to Ci sie woda z hydroforu cofnie. Jesli masz gdzies zawor pomiedzy tym zaworem zwrotnym a hydroforem, to go zamkniej (choc przy odkrecaniu zaworu zwrotnego pewnie cos tam odrobine poleci).
Jesli zaworu zamykajacego nie masz, to wylacz pompe z pradu i spusc cala wode z hydroforu.

marcin

----------


## Seweryn Bogiel

witam,a ja mam pytanie i problem...kupiłem na działke pompe spalinową.pompa działa zasysa wode ale problem polega na tym że wąż ssący ulega doslonie zgnieceniu.w czym jest problem? zdjęcie w załączeniu...prosze o odp.

----------


## Jastrząb

> witam,a ja mam pytanie i problem...kupiłem na działke pompe spalinową.pompa działa zasysa wode ale problem polega na tym że wąż ssący ulega doslonie zgnieceniu.w czym jest problem? zdjęcie w załączeniu...prosze o odp.


To jest pompa ssąca, czyli wytwarza podcisnienie. Latwiej widac temu podcisnieniu zgniesc rurke niz zasac wode.
Uzyj sztywniejszej rurki. Wrzuc na allegro: wąż ssawny. 

marcin

----------


## Mati Speed

Witam,  planuje zakup nowej pompy ogrodowej do systemu nawadniania, posiadam stara ogrodowa o mocy 800W, ale ostatnimi czasy coraz słabiej działa. Miałem podłączone do niej 3 zraszacze i ledwo co je ciągnęła. Szukam czegoś wydajniejsze... Mam studnie kręgową głębokość około 7m, zastanawiam się nad hudroforem tylko nie wiem czy pompę glebinowa kupować czy normalna, hydrofor miałby stać 1 obok studni w pomieszczeniu, i teraz pytanie czy zwykła pompa będzie w stanie zasysac wodę i być wydajna czy lepiej kupić pompę glebinowa? Może podać ktoś jakieś propozycje pomp?

----------


## homecactus

Witam,
Jak policzyć jaką pompę głębinową kupić.

Załóżmy dla prostych rachunków: studnia (prawie) głębinowa: 11m głębokości
Pompa na głębokości 10m.
Ciśnienie jakie potrzebuję na systemie nawadniania : 3Bary
ilość wody: 45l/minutę

Może ktoś podpowie przykładową pompę?

----------


## autorus

> Witam,  planuje zakup nowej pompy ogrodowej do systemu nawadniania, posiadam stara ogrodowa o mocy 800W, ale ostatnimi czasy coraz słabiej działa. Miałem podłączone do niej 3 zraszacze i ledwo co je ciągnęła. Szukam czegoś wydajniejsze... Mam studnie kręgową głębokość około 7m, zastanawiam się nad hudroforem tylko nie wiem czy pompę glebinowa kupować czy normalna, hydrofor miałby stać 1 obok studni w pomieszczeniu, i teraz pytanie czy zwykła pompa będzie w stanie zasysac wodę i być wydajna czy lepiej kupić pompę glebinowa? Może podać ktoś jakieś propozycje pomp?


Tez mam studnie kręgową ale trochę płytsza. I tez przydałaby sie pompa do podlewania. Musi być jednak demontowana na zimę. I koniecznie jakiś filtr musi być.

----------


## imrahil

odgrzebuję kotleta. jaka pompa zanurzeniowa do nawadadniania trawnika? jaki producent, żeby nie było zbyt drogo, ale też żeby się nie rozleciała po jednym sezonie?

----------


## Jastrząb

> odgrzebuję kotleta. jaka pompa zanurzeniowa do nawadadniania trawnika? jaki producent, żeby nie było zbyt drogo, ale też żeby się nie rozleciała po jednym sezonie?


A gdzie tą pompę chcesz zanurzyć? W studni głębinowej o stosunkowo małej średnicy? Czy w studni kopanej? W zbiorniku jakims. Itd.
Jaka potrzebujesz wydajność i przy jakim ciśnieniu. Czy jest to system automatycznych zraszaczy? Czy chcesz mieć węża z woda. Do tego są potrzebne zgoła różne ciśnienia.

To co w marketach leży pod nazwa pompa zanurzalna (taka z wyłącznikiem pływakowym) ma bardzo duża wydajność ale przy bardzo małym cisnieniu.

----------


## imrahil

> A gdzie tą pompę chcesz zanurzyć? W studni głębinowej o stosunkowo małej średnicy? Czy w studni kopanej? W zbiorniku jakims. Itd.
> Jaka potrzebujesz wydajność i przy jakim ciśnieniu. Czy jest to system automatycznych zraszaczy? Czy chcesz mieć węża z woda. Do tego są potrzebne zgoła różne ciśnienia.
> 
> To co w marketach leży pod nazwa pompa zanurzalna (taka z wyłącznikiem pływakowym) ma bardzo duża wydajność ale przy bardzo małym cisnieniu.


zraszacze automatyczne. pompa będzie w podziemnym zbiorniku z deszczówką. dno zbiornika to jakieś 1,5-2 m poniżej poziomu terenu, wpompować będzie musiała maksymalnie o jakieś 1-1,5 m powyżej terenu w miejscu instalacji zbiornika (nierówna działka). po podziale na sekcje potrzebuję około 3000 l/h przy 2 barach.

----------


## CityMatic

> zraszacze automatyczne. pompa będzie w podziemnym zbiorniku z deszczówką. dno zbiornika to jakieś 1,5-2 m poniżej poziomu terenu, wpompować będzie musiała maksymalnie o jakieś 1-1,5 m powyżej terenu w miejscu instalacji zbiornika (nierówna działka). po podziale na sekcje potrzebuję około 3000 l/h przy 2 barach.


może coś takiego?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-pWjfIC6d4

----------


## imrahil

rozumiem, że w grę wchodzą raczej pompy ciśnieniowe? da się to zainstalować w jakiejś studzience? na zewnątrz mam doprowadzone tylko zasilanie i pompa musiałaby stać na zewnątrz, najlepiej w ziemi obok zbiornika

----------


## CityMatic

> rozumiem, że w grę wchodzą raczej pompy ciśnieniowe? da się to zainstalować w jakiejś studzience? na zewnątrz mam doprowadzone tylko zasilanie i pompa musiałaby stać na zewnątrz, najlepiej w ziemi obok zbiornika


Tak, zrobić studzienkę , bo i tak musi być na sekcje podlewania i sterowanie więc w czym problem?

----------


## CityMatic

NP :smile: https://www.nawodnienia.eu/studzienki-do-zaworow/jumbo

----------


## imrahil

> Tak, zrobić studzienkę , bo i tak musi być na sekcje podlewania i sterowanie więc w czym problem?


wiem, wiem. pytanie tylko czy takiej pompie ogrodowej, np. Karchera, nie zaszkodzi przechowywanie przez cały sezon na zewnątrz? załóżmy, że będzie gdzieś na nią kapać woda podczas większych ulew.

----------


## CityMatic

> wiem, wiem. pytanie tylko czy takiej pompie ogrodowej, np. Karchera, nie zaszkodzi przechowywanie przez cały sezon na zewnątrz? załóżmy, że będzie gdzieś na nią kapać woda podczas większych ulew.


......? jak? takie rzeczy się robi aby nie kapało , a jak przez mały otwór to ma wsiąknąć w grunt pod skrzynką. Po sezonie urządzenia się demontuje, przegląda , czyści i konserwuje ....dotyczy to wszystkich urządzeń nawadniania.

----------


## Jastrząb

> wiem, wiem. pytanie tylko czy takiej pompie ogrodowej, np. Karchera, nie zaszkodzi przechowywanie przez cały sezon na zewnątrz? załóżmy, że będzie gdzieś na nią kapać woda podczas większych ulew.


Nawet nie probuj kupować takich wynalazków jak pompy ogrodowe. Mam takie coś. Nawet z 2m nie potrafi wody zassać. A w przypadku tego karczera płacisz dodatkowo za marke i to bardzo solidnie .

Jak nie chcesz montować w w jakiejś studzience, a potem rozmontowywać na zime to kup pompę głębinową(cienka i długa). Cześć z nich na pewno może pracować w poziomie. 
Tanie pompy głębinowe kupisz za cene takiej pompy ogrodowej karchera. Dodatkowo odpada Ci problem opadania słupa wody w rurze ssącej.

----------


## CityMatic

> Nawet nie probuj kupować takich wynalazków jak pompy ogrodowe. Mam takie coś. Nawet z 2m nie potrafi wody zassać. A w przypadku tego karczera płacisz dodatkowo za marke i to bardzo solidnie .
> 
> Jak nie chcesz montować w w jakiejś studzience, a potem rozmontowywać na zime to kup pompę głębinową(cienka i długa). Cześć z nich na pewno może pracować w poziomie. 
> Tanie pompy głębinowe kupisz za cene takiej pompy ogrodowej karchera. Dodatkowo odpada Ci problem opadania słupa wody w rurze ssącej.


Dobrze, tylko taka pompa ma większą wydajność, i raczej nie nadaje się do pracy ciągłej, ale do pracy ze zbiornikiem hydroforowym. 
Autor zastrzegł sobie, że nie chce takiego rozwiązania.....wiadomo proponowane przez Ciebie jest lepsze, ale na pewno droższe, potrzeba więcej miejsca, w przypadku braku zbiornika może doprowadzić do uszkodzenia pompy lub osprzętu, a na pewno instalacji nawadniania. Trzeba również wykonać system zabezpieczenia pompy przed zatkaniem(zanieczyszczenie) i brakiem wody(długotrwały brak opadów lub koniec wody w zbiorniku).
"Ktoś" kto zastanawia się nad pompą na pewno nie wie jak to zrobić  :sad:    bez obrazy autora wątku.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dobrze, tylko taka pompa ma większą wydajność, i raczej nie nadaje się do pracy ciągłej, ale do pracy ze zbiornikiem hydroforowym.


Wiesz, autor chce 3m3 przy 3atm. To nie jest mała wydajność. A czy droższe? Te kerchery kosztują ponad 1000PLN i nie wiem czy największy da mu taka wydajność. Za tyle spokojnie kupisz pompę głębinowa sensownej jakości. Zabezpieczeinie przed praca na sucho to .... pływak w zbiorniku.  Kazda pompa głębinowa nadaje sie do pracy ciągłej. Nie potrzebuje też hydroforu. Jeśli zachowasz minimalny przepływ wody (potrzeba do chłodzenia takiej pompy) to nie musisz mieć hydrofora. Wystarczy dobrać pompe z wydajnościa  do zapotrzebowania instalacji podlewania, sterownik pompę potrafi (przez przekażnik) właczyć razem z otwarciem elektrozaworów. 

A czy taka pompa "ogrodowa" to nie musi być zabezpieczona przed brakiem wody w zbiorniku? Może chodzić na sucho? Raczej nie :-/

----------


## imrahil

generalnie to nadal nic nie wiem  :wink: .

jak czytać to poniżej? rozumiem, że jak potrzebuję 3 m3/h i 2 bary, to muszę wybrać taką pompę, żeby na osi Y było minimum 20 m przy interesującej mnie wydajności? przykładowo dla poniższych charakterystyk każda pompa spełnia ten warunek?

----------


## CityMatic

> generalnie to nadal nic nie wiem .
> 
> jak czytać to poniżej? rozumiem, że jak potrzebuję 3 m3/h i 2 bary, to muszę wybrać taką pompę, żeby na osi Y było minimum 20 m przy interesującej mnie wydajności? przykładowo dla poniższych charakterystyk każda pompa spełnia ten warunek?


Wszystkie spełniają

----------


## zoozka

@imrahil - udało Ci się w końcu jakąś pompę dobrać? 

Mam płytką studnię kopaną (będąca jednocześnie zbiornikiem przelewowym do systemu drenażowego deszczówki), z którego chciałbym zasilać system nawadniający (5 sekcji). Do studni mam doprowadzoną rurę od elektrozaworów plus zasilanie, studnia znajduje się w odległości około 20m od skrzynki z elektrozaworami. 

Nie do końca jestem pewny jakiego ciśnienia wody potrzebuję, przy projektowaniu instalacji podawałem projektantowi wydajność sieci wodociągowej w czasowiadrach  :wink:  10 l / 16 sekund czyli jakieś 40 l / min. Firma, która zakładała mi system okazała się "krzakiem" i od nich niczego się już nie dowiem. 

Będę wdzięczny za poradę jaką pompę mógłbym dobrać. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Jastrząb

> @imrahil - udało Ci się w końcu jakąś pompę dobrać? 
> 
> Mam płytką studnię kopaną (będąca jednocześnie zbiornikiem przelewowym do systemu drenażowego deszczówki), z którego chciałbym zasilać system nawadniający (5 sekcji). Do studni mam doprowadzoną rurę od elektrozaworów plus zasilanie, studnia znajduje się w odległości około 20m od skrzynki z elektrozaworami. 
> 
> Nie do końca jestem pewny jakiego ciśnienia wody potrzebuję, przy projektowaniu instalacji podawałem projektantowi wydajność sieci wodociągowej w czasowiadrach  10 l / 16 sekund czyli jakieś 40 l / min. Firma, która zakładała mi system okazała się "krzakiem" i od nich niczego się już nie dowiem. 
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za poradę jaką pompę mógłbym dobrać. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Na kazdym zraszaczu bedzie coś napisane co pozowli go zidentyfikować. Podlicz zraszacze, wyszukaj w necie produkt i sie dowiesz ile wody na te sekcje potrzebujesz. Inaczej to zgadywanie.

----------


## zoozka

> Na kazdym zraszaczu bedzie coś napisane co pozowli go zidentyfikować. Podlicz zraszacze, wyszukaj w necie produkt i sie dowiesz ile wody na te sekcje potrzebujesz. Inaczej to zgadywanie.


Masz rację, w sobotę obliczę potrzebną mi wydajność.

Wstępnie mam taki pomysł: obok zbiornika z wodą dodatkowa studzienka, w niej hydrofor ze zbiornikiem. Przed hydroforem na rurze idącej do wody filtr przeciwpiaskowy, za hydroforem na rurze takie zabezpieczenie przed pracą na sucho: http://allegro.pl/hydroguard-zabezpi...955882413.html

O ile dobrze rozumiem zasadę działania  to hydrofor będzie załączał się w momencie otwarcia elektrozaworów (spada ciśnienie w układzie) i pompował wodę. W momencie zamknięcia elektrozaworów hydrofor przestaje pompować. Czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens czy jakiejś pompy ogrodowej / głębinowej szukać?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Masz rację, w sobotę obliczę potrzebną mi wydajność.
> 
> Wstępnie mam taki pomysł: obok zbiornika z wodą dodatkowa studzienka, w niej hydrofor ze zbiornikiem. Przed hydroforem na rurze idącej do wody filtr przeciwpiaskowy, za hydroforem na rurze takie zabezpieczenie przed pracą na sucho: http://allegro.pl/hydroguard-zabezpi...955882413.html
> 
> O ile dobrze rozumiem zasadę działania  to hydrofor będzie załączał się w momencie otwarcia elektrozaworów (spada ciśnienie w układzie) i pompował wodę. W momencie zamknięcia elektrozaworów hydrofor przestaje pompować. Czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens czy jakiejś pompy ogrodowej / głębinowej szukać?


Musisz szukać pompy któa Ci zapewni wymagana wydajność i ciśnienie. A czy się to będzie nazywac pompa hydroforowa lub pompa ogrodowa to mało ważne.
Jeżeli to ma być wyłącznie do podlewania i okaże się że wszystkie sekcję są podobne, potrzebują tyle samo wody to nie potrzebujesz zbiornika, tylko samą pompę dobraną mniej więcej z wydajnościa do sekcji podlewania. Sterowniki do podlewania najcześciej mają wyjście do włączenia (przez przekażnik!!!!) pompy. Taka pompa woli chodzić non stop niż się co chwilę włączać i wyłaczać. Sterowqnik podlewania otworzy zawory i włąćzy pompę. Bez zbiornika mniej miejsca zajmuje. Mniej kłoptu powietrze nie ucieka z hydroforu łatwiej opróżnić na zime.

----------


## zoozka

> Musisz szukać pompy któa Ci zapewni wymagana wydajność i ciśnienie. A czy się to będzie nazywac pompa hydroforowa lub pompa ogrodowa to mało ważne.
> Jeżeli to ma być wyłącznie do podlewania i okaże się że wszystkie sekcję są podobne, potrzebują tyle samo wody to nie potrzebujesz zbiornika, tylko samą pompę dobraną mniej więcej z wydajnościa do sekcji podlewania. Sterowniki do podlewania najcześciej mają wyjście do włączenia (przez przekażnik!!!!) pompy. Taka pompa woli chodzić non stop niż się co chwilę włączać i wyłaczać. Sterowqnik podlewania otworzy zawory i włąćzy pompę. Bez zbiornika mniej miejsca zajmuje. Mniej kłoptu powietrze nie ucieka z hydroforu łatwiej opróżnić na zime.


dzięki za odpowiedź. 

Sprawdziłem i rzeczywiście sterownik ma możliwość sterowania pompą przez stycznik, szkoda że nie wiedziałem o tym zanim trawę posadziłem  :smile:  niefortunnie sterownik mam na 2 końcu działki więc ciągniecie kabla do pompy będzie trochę problematyczne. Muszę z jakimś elektrykiem pogadać jaki stycznik byłby potrzebny żeby działało to prawidłowo.

----------


## skolud

Jest na rynku sprytny i stosunkowo niedrogi sterownik DPC-10A, działający w oparciu o czujnik ciśnienia. Przede wszystkim służy jako wyłącznik ciśnieniowy z możliwością bardzo precyzyjnego ustawienia ciśnienia włącz/wyłącz oraz z dodatkowym opóźnieniem czasowym (przeciwdziała uderzeniom hydraulicznym w układzie i zbyt częstym włączaniem pompy w przypadku braku zbiornika hydroforowego). Jednocześnie możesz ustawić na nim wskazanie ciśnienia pracy, poniżej którego praca układu wskazuje na wystąpieniu suchobiegu + programujesz czas przez jaki ta sytuacja musi wystąpić, aby sterownik wyłączył pompę.

W standardzie ten sterownik jest oferowany z gniazdem i wtyczką do łatwego podłączenia pompy jednofazowej, ale są też dostępne wersje z gołym okablowaniem i możliwością podpięcia urządzenia przez stycznik i sterowania pompą 3 faz przy założeniu, że obciążenie styku nie przekracza 12A. Takie wersje stosowane są często w układach urządzeń przemysłowych. Najlepiej zapytaj przedstawiciela producenta.

----------


## zoozka

Dzięki za podpowiedź.

Muszę jeszcze dokładnie policzyć wydajność zraszaczy, ale najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję się na pompę MH1300 plus elektroniczny sterownik PC-59. Ma on identyczne funkcje jak w/w DPC plus manometr i wbudowany zawór zwrotny.

Po rozmowach z kilkoma sklepami widzę, że parametry pomp podawane przez producentów trzeba dzielić przez 2.

----------


## skolud

> Dzięki za podpowiedź.
> 
> Muszę jeszcze dokładnie policzyć wydajność zraszaczy, ale najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję się na pompę MH1300 plus elektroniczny sterownik PC-59. Ma on identyczne funkcje jak w/w DPC plus manometr i wbudowany zawór zwrotny.
> 
> Po rozmowach z kilkoma sklepami widzę, że parametry pomp podawane przez producentów trzeba dzielić przez 2.


Jedna uwaga tutaj - nie daj się wprowadzić w błąd - PC-59 to wyłącznik i sensor mechaniczny o znacznie krótszej żywotności niż elektroniczny (to jest ogromna różnica - żywotność w cyklach ok 20 000 razy w porównaniu do co najmniej kilkuset jeżeli nie miliona cykli),  poza tym jest przepływowy, więc powoduje dodatkowe straty ciśnienia i wydajności. Zakres ustawienia ciśnienia 0-3,2  pewnie wystarczy w małej domowej instalacji. Zwróć uwagę, że przy takich mechanicznych czujnikach dokładność wskazania ciśnienia jest średnia. Ciśnienie w DPC-10 masz zawsze na wyświetlaczu i jest to dokładny i rzetelny pomiar za pomocą elektronicznego sensora. Poza tym DPC-10 ma podtrzymanie pracy pompy co sprawdza się przy małych zbiornikach hydroforowych lub pozwala nawet na ich pominięcie  :wink: 

W tanich pompach faktycznie realne wydajności (oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę punkt pracy pompy) odbiegają, czasami bardzo bardzo znacznie od tego co jest w karcie technicznej.. To fakt, sprawdzony w praktyce  :wink:

----------


## zoozka

> Jedna uwaga tutaj - nie daj się wprowadzić w błąd - PC-59 to wyłącznik i sensor mechaniczny o znacznie krótszej żywotności niż elektroniczny (to jest ogromna różnica - żywotność w cyklach ok 20 000 razy w porównaniu do co najmniej kilkuset jeżeli nie miliona cykli),  poza tym jest przepływowy, więc powoduje dodatkowe straty ciśnienia i wydajności. Zakres ustawienia ciśnienia 0-3,2  pewnie wystarczy w małej domowej instalacji. Zwróć uwagę, że przy takich mechanicznych czujnikach dokładność wskazania ciśnienia jest średnia. Ciśnienie w DPC-10 masz zawsze na wyświetlaczu i jest to dokładny i rzetelny pomiar za pomocą elektronicznego sensora. Poza tym DPC-10 ma podtrzymanie pracy pompy co sprawdza się przy małych zbiornikach hydroforowych lub pozwala nawet na ich pominięcie 
> 
> 
> W tanich pompach faktycznie realne wydajności (oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę punkt pracy pompy) odbiegają, czasami bardzo bardzo znacznie od tego co jest w karcie technicznej.. To fakt, sprawdzony w praktyce



Ze zbiornika hydroforowego zrezygnowałem, po rozeznaniu do podlewania ma większego sensu jego używania. Co do sterownika to 20 000 cykli to i tak na kilkanaście lat starczy  :smile:  a sterownik kosztuje 100 PLN.

Co do polecanego przez Ciebie sterownika DPC-10 to nigdzie nie mogę ceny znaleźć, ile mniej więcej kosztuje?

----------


## skolud

> Co do polecanego przez Ciebie sterownika DPC-10 to nigdzie nie mogę ceny znaleźć, ile mniej więcej kosztuje?


Z tego co kojarzę kupisz go w kwocie rzędu 350-400 zł. Faktycznie do samego podlewania, bez żadnej automatyki i działającego na zasadzie włącz/wyłącz pompę to zbyt dużo, ale już gdybyś myślał o instalacji z dużym zbiornikiem hydroforowym (stosuje się takowe jeżeli mam dużo sekcji o różnym rozbiorze wody), woda ze studni głębinowej (kosztowna wykonanie ochrony przed suchobiegiem) i z myślą o zasileniu domu czy działki, albo wykorzystaniu wody deszczowej w domu - to już ma sens.

----------


## zoozka

> Z tego co kojarzę kupisz go w kwocie rzędu 350-400 zł. Faktycznie do samego podlewania, bez żadnej automatyki i działającego na zasadzie włącz/wyłącz pompę to zbyt dużo, ale już gdybyś myślał o instalacji z dużym zbiornikiem hydroforowym (stosuje się takowe jeżeli mam dużo sekcji o różnym rozbiorze wody), woda ze studni głębinowej (kosztowna wykonanie ochrony przed suchobiegiem) i z myślą o zasileniu domu czy działki, albo wykorzystaniu wody deszczowej w domu - to już ma sens.


dzięki za rzeczowe porady. Spróbuję na razie zastosować układ bez zbiornika. Mam nadzieję, że ze względu na niską wysokość zasysania ta pompa i sterownik dadzą radę wytworzyć odpowiednie ciśnienie. Dam znać jak to działa jak już uruchomię.

----------


## skolud

> dzięki za rzeczowe porady. Spróbuję na razie zastosować układ bez zbiornika. Mam nadzieję, że ze względu na niską wysokość zasysania ta pompa i sterownik dadzą radę wytworzyć odpowiednie ciśnienie. Dam znać jak to działa jak już uruchomię.


Daj znać jakie masz maksymalne odległości (w m) do każdej sekcji (odległość pompy do ostatniego zraszacza na sekcji) oraz jaka jest średnica wewnętrzna rur tłocznych, ilość zraszaczy i jakie zużycie wody przy danym ciśnieniu jest na zraszaczu. Sprawdzę układ pod kątem punktów pracy.

Jedna uwaga praktyczna - MH1300 nie jest samozasysająca, pamiętaj że jak zabraknie wody to nawet mając zawór zwrotny przy sicie, pompa zaciągnie powietrza i musisz ją odpowietrzyć. W przypadku deszczówki często jest tak że nie wiesz ile wody masz w zbiorniku.

----------


## misiekgt

> dzięki za rzeczowe porady. Spróbuję na razie zastosować układ bez zbiornika. Mam nadzieję, że ze względu na niską wysokość zasysania ta pompa i sterownik dadzą radę wytworzyć odpowiednie ciśnienie. Dam znać jak to działa jak już uruchomię.


Według mnie lepiej było by z PC-15, Zastosowanie PC 59 w tym przypadku nie ma sensu, chyba że w przyszłości będzie Pan chciał dokupić zbiornik. Jeżeli okazało by się, że pompa robi za duże ciśnienie i co chwilę by się włączała i wyłączała, można by zamontować gdzieś na początku linii ze zraszaczami trójnik z zaworem kulowym (odpowiednio otwartym), przez który można było by z powrotem do studni odprowadzić (np wężem lub rurą) nadmiar wody.

----------


## zoozka

> Daj znać jakie masz maksymalne odległości (w m) do każdej sekcji (odległość pompy do ostatniego zraszacza na sekcji) oraz jaka jest średnica wewnętrzna rur tłocznych, ilość zraszaczy i jakie zużycie wody przy danym ciśnieniu jest na zraszaczu. Sprawdzę układ pod kątem punktów pracy.
> 
> Jedna uwaga praktyczna - MH1300 nie jest samozasysająca, pamiętaj że jak zabraknie wody to nawet mając zawór zwrotny przy sicie, pompa zaciągnie powietrza i musisz ją odpowietrzyć. W przypadku deszczówki często jest tak że nie wiesz ile wody masz w zbiorniku.


Rura główna 25 mm, rury do zraszaczy 16mm. Zraszacze rainbird 5400 (dysze 3.0) oraz 3400 (dysze 2.0)

Od pompy do elektrozaworów mam 25 m. Od elektrozaworów do sekcji (wartości przybliżone nie mogę znaleźć projektu instalacji):

sekcja 1: 3 zraszacze, max 15 m
sekcja 2: 2 zraszacze max 10 m
sekcja 3: 3 zraszacze max 20m
sekcja 4: 2 zraszacze max 30 m
sekcja 5: 3 zraszacze max 35m

Na tapecie mam teraz pompa multi 1300 inox, jest samozasysająca, teoretycznie ciśnienie do 6 barów i 90l/min. Sprzedawca ze sklepu Hypo twierdzi, że obsłuży system.




> Według mnie lepiej było by z PC-15, Zastosowanie PC 59 w tym przypadku nie ma sensu, chyba że w przyszłości będzie Pan chciał dokupić zbiornik. Jeżeli okazało by się, że pompa robi za duże ciśnienie i co chwilę by się włączała i wyłączała, można by zamontować gdzieś na początku linii ze zraszaczami trójnik z zaworem kulowym (odpowiednio otwartym), przez który można było by z powrotem do studni odprowadzić (np wężem lub rurą) nadmiar wody.


Na PC - 59 zdecydowałem się głównie ze względu na możliwość regulacji ciśnienia, nie wiem czy dobrze doczytałem ale PC-15 ma ustawione fabrycznie wartości ciśnienia (1,5 - 3,5 bara)? . Nie mam już możliwości pociągnięcia dodatkowych rur (trawnik) więc sugerowane przez Pana rozwiązanie z odprowadzaniem wody nie wchodzi w grę. Jakie widzi Pan przewagi w zastosowaniu sterownika PC-15 w stostunku PC-59?

----------


## misiekgt

> ...jest samozasysająca.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że w razie braku wody będzie trzeba ją zalać, to taka sama konstrukcja jak MH.




> ... PC-15 ma ustawione fabrycznie wartości ciśnienia (1,5 - 3,5 bara)?


1. Zastosowanie
Automat PC-15 przeznaczony jest do sterowania pompą poprzez włączanie i
wyłączanie urządzenia. Włączanie uzależnione jest od spadku ciśnienia wody w
instalacji wodnej poniżej ustawionego na automacie ciśnienia minimalnego, oraz
powstania przepływu w rurze na której zainstalowany jest automat PC-15.
Wyłączanie uzależnione jest od zatrzymania przepływu wody w rurze na której
zainstalowany jest automat PC-15. Praktycznie rzecz ujmując urządzenie włącza
pompę przy odkręceniu kranu z wodą, lub otwarcia zraszaczy, a wyłącza gdy kran
lub zraszacze zostaną zamknięte. Urządzenie posiada funkcje ochrony przed
suchobiegiem (pracą pompy bez wody) tzn. w przypadku braku wody w
urządzeniu PC-15 automat wyłącza pompę uniemożliwiając jej zniszczenie. 





> Jakie widzi Pan przewagi w zastosowaniu sterownika PC-15 w stostunku PC-59?


Chodziło mi o to, że PC-15 jest prostszy i tyle.

Znalazłem info, że zraszacze przy ciśnieniu 2 bary mają wydajność:

z dyszą 2.0  - 6 l/min
z dyszą 3.0 - 8 l/min

Ciśnienie zraszaczy: 1,7 do 4,5 bar

----------


## zoozka

> Co nie zmienia faktu, że w razie braku wody będzie trzeba ją zalać, to taka sama konstrukcja jak MH.
> 
> 
> Znalazłem info, że zraszacze przy ciśnieniu 2 bary mają wydajność:
> 
> z dyszą 2.0  - 6 l/min
> z dyszą 3.0 - 8 l/min
> 
> Ciśnienie zraszaczy: 1,7 do 4,5 bar


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 

Jaka w takim razie musiałaby być pompa, żeby nie trzeba jej było ponownie zalewać, taka z tubą Venturiego?   Teoretycznie PC-59 po awaryjnym rozłączeniu suchobiegu po jakimś czasie podejmuje próbę załączenia pompy.

----------


## misiekgt

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
> 
> Jaka w takim razie musiałaby być pompa, żeby nie trzeba jej było ponownie zalewać, taka z tubą Venturiego?


Pompy takie to np. WZ czy WZI, ale one maja za małą wydajność. Może lepiej było by się zastanowić nad sondami, lub zabezpieczeniem M21, które miało by za zadanie wyłączyć pompę w przypadku zbyt niskiego poziomu wody, nie dopuszczając do zapowietrzenia układu.

Jak Pan kupi pompę proszę napisać jak się sprawuje.

----------


## zoozka

> Pompy takie to np. WZ czy WZI, ale one maja za małą wydajność. Może lepiej było by się zastanowić nad sondami, lub zabezpieczeniem M21, które miało by za zadanie wyłączyć pompę w przypadku zbyt niskiego poziomu wody, nie dopuszczając do zapowietrzenia układu.
> 
> Jak Pan kupi pompę proszę napisać jak się sprawuje.


Jeszcze raz dzięki za rzeczowe porady.

Wybór to pompa Multi 1300 inox omnigena + sterownik CP-59. Przed pompą klasyka: wąż ssący ze smokiem, trójnik zalewowy, zawór kulowy, filtr dyskowy, zawór zwrotny. 

M21 za drogi (i trochę przerost formy na podlewanie trawy). Jeśli poziom wody w studni będzie zbyt niski spróbuję dostarczyć więcej wody tym sposobem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LBO11mdVx0. Metoda ma pewnie swoje wady, ale wydaje mi się, że w moim przypadku (wysoki poziom wód gruntowych) powinna zdać egzamin. 

W przyszły weekend zmontuję całość, dam znać czy pompa daje radę.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Panowie mam pytanie o linie kroplujące , a mianowicie ile one potzebują ciśnienia i ilości wody , mam dwie opcje 
1 to mała pompa membranowa o wydajności ok 800l-1000/h ale duże ciśnienie daje 
2 zbiornik mauzer 1000 litrów na podwyższeniu powiedzmy 1 do1,5 metra , czy to wystarczająca wysokość aby to działało no i oczywiście w pierwszym wypadku ile metrów tej lini kroplującej można by dać

----------

